# dressage team order??



## Scottish_Miss (18 July 2012)

Anyone know who is competing on which days yet? Cant find anything yet to say 
Just we are there on team dressage day 1 and wondered who we shall see!!!


----------



## tiggs (18 July 2012)

There is a draw for running order usually 2 days before the competition starts


----------

